# we need more outlets



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

I like that romex to cord end splice


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Why do you need more outlets? You're only using half of what's legal.


----------



## surf (Jan 17, 2012)

mcclary's electrical said:


> I like that romex to cord end splice


 
It went straight to trash.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

mcclary's electrical said:


> I like that romex to cord end splice


I think thats a new plug end wired to the plugstrip cord, probably burnt out the original one.


----------



## angryceltic (Feb 21, 2012)

Looks like the handiwork from half my former low voltage company. We did a lot of projector installs an the were always tossing plug strips above the ceiling. I'd just say nope call a licensed guy. Hacks, one of the biggest reasons I left.


----------

